# Midget white turkeys



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anyone on here raise Midget White turkeys? If so which hatchery do you buy from, at what age do you butcher and what is the dressed weight? I have a custom order for a large number for Thanksgiving and they would like them in the 12-15# range. I appreciate the help.
Matt


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We have midget whites. most hatcheries carry them now. We got ours from 2 different private people. They take 28 weeks to grow out to butcher weight and are a smaller breed. If you want 12-15 pound dress out, it's too late this year for growing out babies. And for that weight it would have to be toms only and you are really pushing it. Dress out average is more like 6-12. I don't really know for sure, but I would guess our hens live weight isn't more than 12. I can pick them up like they weigh nothing.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

We normally raise Giant Whites and Broad Breasted Bronze but with their immense size they are capable of acheiving I do not want them to get too out of range on weight. I may check to see what weight those varieties will dress out at in 18 weeks comapred to the 26-28 weeks we normally give them. We raise them free range on pasture and supplement with protein and grain at end up with 24-28 lb. dressed birds.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

sassafras manor- my BB whites and bronze are averaging 12-13lbs at 10 weeks old on free range and feed. according to my raising poultry book these breeds are supposed to be about 22#s for hens and 34#s for toms at 18 weeks in a commercial operation so the hens might be just right for your clients


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Midget Whites do take longer to mature. I have a one year old Tom that weights in at 20 lbs. He took easily 9 months to reach that size. If you are starting now, don't count on a bird in November worth having butchered. But if you are thinking about breeding stock for next year - this would be a good time to get them. I have a hen that raised her own brood, and it will take all summer for them to be large enough to pick my breeding stock for next year. Hens only get to 10 lbs fully mature.


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

check out the Beltsville Whites,

we had looked at the midget whites, but wanted something in the 15-18 lb range.

We ordered Beltsville hatching eggs from a breeder on Ebay, as we couldn't find breeders or poults in our area. 

I think Sand's Poultry sells poults, but pick up only.

we incubated a dozen eggs and had 3 hatch out, but they all died within days of each other and a turkey breeder said it was probably due to my not keeping it hot enough..Nothing against the seller of the eggs, she did an amazing job on packaging the eggs, so I would still recommend her.
We are new to turkey's, so am not sure about growth rates, etc...

I was not willing to spend that much on hatching eggs at the moment, so we went and bought 3 adult Narangesett's and plan to get some more the of Beltsville's in the future.


----------

